# Howdy From Fort Worth, TX



## prm2770 (Sep 29, 2009)

Ha I'm not really a cowboy. Most people just expect it from Texans.

My name is Phillip, 2nd dan KKW Taekwondo 2nd Dan Chung Do Kwan. I have been training with my current school for almost 7 years now..wow 7 yrs, time flies when your having fun. 

I'm hoping to gain some great insights into how other people view and train in martial arts here at MT. 

See ya'll round!

Phill


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## chrispillertkd (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome to MT. Hope to see more of your posts, especially in the TKD section.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Tensei85 (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Great to meet you :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome Phil, if I may ask what school are you with?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome to MT, Phil! I'm originally from Garland...yeehaw!


----------



## Lynne (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Phill,

My husband and I lived in Saginaw for 10 years while we worked at the "bomber plant."

I sure miss tex-mex food.  Now, you may not wear a cowboy hat but you'd better like El Fenix and El Rancho Grande!!!

Lynne


----------



## prm2770 (Sep 29, 2009)

Lynne, yer dern tootin I love em! :rofl:


----------



## Lynne (Sep 29, 2009)

Very cool...Phill-Bob.


----------



## morph4me (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello Phillip, welcome to MT


----------



## Miles (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  I am a TKD CDK student too!


----------



## prm2770 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey miles what forms do ya'll practice?

Lynne you are funny...I have to listen to that sponge all the time at my house:rpo: I have a 7 yr old and a 17 month old that just love him.


----------



## masherdong (Sep 30, 2009)

Lynne said:


> Hi Phill,
> 
> My husband and I lived in Saginaw for 10 years while we worked at the "bomber plant."
> 
> ...


 
Lynne, 

I was just in Saginaw last month and in July for my krav maga certification seminars.  Loved that BBQ place there on Main St.  Forgot the name of it but there was a big happy face sign out front by the street.  Loved the smoked turkey sandwich!


----------



## KirkhamsEbooks.com (Oct 1, 2009)

Aloha;

Nice to meet you

Rick


----------



## Hawke (Oct 2, 2009)

Greetings.

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------

